# Low number of mature eggs - any advice?



## El100 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi,

I'm looking for some advice after a failed IVF cycle. This was my first cycle and unfortunately resulted in a chemical pregnancy. One thing that I want to follow up on is the fact that although I had 14 eggs collected, only 5 of them were mature. This seems really low. Does anyone have any ideas as to why the number of mature eggs was so low? Was I under stimulated? Or the eggs collected too early? It's quite frustrating as although I think I had a good fertilisation rate (4 of the 5 mature eggs fertilised) there were no embryos to freeze by day 5, and obviously I feel that if I'd had more eggs to start with there would have been a better chance of having some suitable for freezing as well. I'm keen to try and learn from this if I decide to try it again. Any thoughts or advice much appreciated!

El


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry your first cycle didn't work.  I have also had a number of immature eggs in my second cycle.  I believe I was not stemmed for long enough.  My most successful cycle I had low doses of stimm drugs for a longer period of time and had 20 out of 22 eggs mature!  Good luck!


----------



## El100 (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for that. It makes sense. Just wish it was possible to turn back time and know these things in advance! I read your signature under your message - congratulations on your twins! Do you mind me asking what kind of immune investigations you had? This is my second early miscarriage (had a mmc after a natural conception last year) and all the various issues, including immune issues are running through my mind. It seems like quite a confusing area, I'm not sure where to start with researching it.


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

I had immune testing through ARGC that showed I had a high tnf alpha ratio.  This was treated with humira, intralipids and IVIG.  I think this website has lots of immune info - so you are in the right place!  Good luck!


----------



## Wh (May 7, 2012)

Hi El,
So sorry your first cycle didn't go well. I have a similar problem but don't have the answer (yet)  I'm afraid.

My first cycle in 2013 had 7 eggs, 6 of which were mature after 9 days stims of gonal f and we're lucky enough to have a 2 year old daughter. I have had 2 cycles this year, most recent at Argc, both with 13 eggs with just 4 and then 5 mature eggs. These have been slightly higher gonal f (175-225) and were 9 then 11 days of stims. First cycle was bfn and 2nd currently 2ww but not holding out too much hope after a day 2 transfer.

When I chatted to one of the doctors at embryo transfer they suggested longer stims, possibly higher dose and a higher dose of the trigger, all of which might be worth considering for you too. I'm not convinced re higher dose stims as I've heard it can affect egg quality. There is a great book called it starts with the egg, but I did try most of the suggestions between my 2 recent cycles and it hasn't made too much difference to me, but I'm sure worth reading and trying. 

All the very best for your next cycle and if I find any other suggestions will let you know and would love to hear any ideas you have 

Hannah X


----------



## El100 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hi Hannah - sorry I never replied to your msg. I haven't been on here for about 8 months which to be honest have flown by. It's taken me that long to start getting over the last cycle and even think about this again. So, I just wanted to say thank you for your advice and information. It's welcome even though I've taken this long to read it!


----------

